# Fingerprint reader



## izotov (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an AuthenTec AES1610 fingerprint reader installed in my laptop that is listed as a known product according to /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs.
My question would be: how could I use this device?

My system is:

```
freebsd90# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd90 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #1: Fri Mar 23 21:38:24 CET 2012     root@freebsd90:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PULCSI  amd64
```


----------



## fbsd1 (Sep 28, 2012)

What msg do you get when you plug in that device?


----------



## izotov (Oct 4, 2012)

It is built in the machine so I do not know.
Here is a section of /var/run/dmesg.boot though:

```
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x18> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf0000000-0xf03fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 131068k stolen memory
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf0400000-0xf04fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 19 at device 26.2 on pci0
usbus2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf0b04800-0xf0b04bff irq 19 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf0b00000-0xf0b03fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib1: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib2: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib2: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib2: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci6: <base peripheral> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci6: <base peripheral, SD host controller> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
pci6: <base peripheral> at device 0.3 (no driver attached)
pci6: <base peripheral> at device 0.4 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pcib3: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib3: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib3: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
iwn0: <Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100> irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci7
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.5 on pci0
pcib4: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib4: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib4: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Fast Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x5784100> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci9
bge0: CHIP ID 0x05784100; ASIC REV 0x5784; CHIP REV 0x57841; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5784 10/100/1000baseT PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:68:a1:60:62
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci4
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus6: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf0b04c00-0xf0b04fff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
cbb0: <O2Micro OZ6912/6972 PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xf0800000-0xf0800fff at device 4.0 on pci10
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel AHCI controller> port 0x1818-0x181f,0x180c-0x180f,0x1810-0x1817,0x1808-0x180b,0x18e0-0x18ff mem 0xf0b04000-0xf0b047ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: AHCI v1.20 controller with 4 3Gbps ports, PM supported
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata4: <ATA channel 4> on atapci0
ata5: <ATA channel 5> on atapci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> flags 0x1000 irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC268
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Conexant (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: Intel Cantiga HDMI
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC268 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC268 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Intel Cantiga HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <Intel> at usbus7
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00 BBFOC31P> ATA-8 SATA 1.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cd0 at ata3 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVRTD08RS 1.05> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen3.2: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus3
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s3a [rw]...
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x08ff> at usbus1
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```
Intel on atapci0
ata5:


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 4, 2012)

In the BIOS of the laptop...turn off the finger print reader.  Do a DMESG.  Then do a compare and see whats different.


----------

